# whats up im new



## DJ QUIK JR (Jun 14, 2010)

this site looks fly im hoping to get the insight i need to further myself as a artist


----------



## d1jinx (Jun 14, 2010)

good info here, just dont always believe what you read at first.  u will get an idea of who's who and who is speaking the truth over time.


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome. After a few days, you'll be "kung fu fightin"


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## DJ QUIK JR (Jun 14, 2010)

does anyone in this thread think they can beat me? i trained under master bolo


----------



## seasoned (Jun 14, 2010)

Like you stoled something, also, I think bolo is a member here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Welcome, enjoy.


----------



## DJ QUIK JR (Jun 15, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Like you stoled something, also, I think bolo is a member here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nervous: :runaway:


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcone and happy posting.

Bolo knows how to punch trough the screen


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2010)

Welcome


----------

